# UK sales reporting broken?



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

I have had relatively brisk sales in the UK every single day.

But since yesterday evening, I've racked up a big fat zero.

Anyone else or is it just me?


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, they haven't been reporting since yesterday.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Yeah, they haven't been reporting since yesterday.


ooooh, that's the reason I still have the BBOS


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> ooooh, that's the reason I still have the BBOS


I felt that wink in my heart.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

No sales anywhere at all Friday (31st Aug), Saturday or today. My books have been selling through KDP for two and half years and this is unprecedented for the end/beginning of the month.

For me the lack of sales is mirrored by sliding rankings - supposedly a sign of nothing actually selling but this has happened to me before when the whole sales/ranking thing for my price match book was broken.

I have contacted KDP and will report here on any reply when it arrives.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Good to know. I did have a few sales (three) in the UK yesterday, and my freebie had racked up 40 copies given away there when it stopped showing any movement . Because it remained fairly high on the free erotica list, I figured something was broken, but it's good to hear for certain.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

EllenFisher said:


> Good to know. I did have a few sales (three) in the UK yesterday, and my freebie had racked up 40 copies given away there when it stopped showing any movement . Because it remained fairly high on the free erotica list, I figured something was broken, but it's good to hear for certain.


Yes, to this. I doing a free run and the UK showed 30 freeloads out of the free gate yesterday morning--then stopped. It hasn't moved since, although the rankings shift and groan. Gee... maybe we'll all get a whack of sales tomorrow?


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I've noticed the same thing.  I've been stuck at 12 free downloads over there since last night.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Goose eggs across the board in the UK here, including the freebie. Maybe if we all keep clicking 'refresh' it will spontaneously correct itself?


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

No sales yet from the UK in Sept for me as well. Funny we're all thinking the same thing!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

seanhrobertson said:


> No sales yet from the UK in Sept for me as well. Funny we're all thinking the same thing!


Along the lines of 'how will I ever know if they've included the figures'? I'll know by the averages, more or less, but it's a worry.

There's a post on the KDP Communities about it with 8 or 9 replies. I added mine too.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

The lack of UK updates are really starting to irritate me now. I have four titles with better UK sales ranks for today than they've shown for a couple of weeks, and no data. One of them is in the top 10 in its category, and is sitting around 9k overall on Amazon UK. It was #20- or 30-something yesterday.)

I know refreshing KDP stats is a standing joke on KB (click click), but seeing sales go through is one of the few pleasures authors get out of this whole business.

So, sales are happening, we just don't know what they are.

I'm going to shift to the office, disconnect from the 'net and write for an hour or two. More important than stats anyway.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh phew. After three months of good sales, I thought I was on the slippery slope vertical slide back to obscurity.

And breathe...


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

Amanda Leigh Cowley said:


> Oh phew. After three months of good sales, I thought I was on the slippery slope vertical slide back to obscurity.
> 
> And breathe...


Me too. After two months where UK sales were really looking up, I thought it was 'elevator shaft' time again and my modest little day in the self published sun was over.

Let's hope all the frozen sales finally appear in one big, lovely rush!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Yeah, they haven't been reporting since yesterday.


This might have something to do with it:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/books/booknews/9515593/RJ-Ellory-detected-crime-writer-who-faked-his-own-glowing-reviews.html

Oh, Ron Weasley, how far Hermoine has let you fall since graduating from Hogwarts! (RJ bears a striking "older version" resemblance.)


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

I wondered if it might be something to do with the UK site getting a makeover to match the US style? Looks like they're changing things in anticipation of releasing the Fire in the UK, perhaps? Apps and all that...


----------



## Isabelking (Jan 16, 2012)

Yesterday I told 22 copies - normally I seel 30-60 a day in the UK - and this morning, NOTHING, and on the erotica forum I"m on, the same thing is being reported there. I'm incredibly relieved that it's a reporting glitch, and not literally NO sales!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

It wouldn't kill Amazon to put a line of red text on the reporting page: UK/DE/FR sales are still being counted, and your figures will be updated soon.

That's the sort of thing that would save them hundreds of hours answering increasingly frantic emails from authors & publishers.


----------



## CosmicHerb (Sep 29, 2011)

Neither my sales numbers nor my ranking have changed in a while. Definitely something wrong with the hamster and the wheel.


----------



## Isabelking (Jan 16, 2012)

I just rechecked my sales. No new updates. This is a holiday weekend here, today is Labor Day - or Labour Day if you're British - so maybe it won't get fixed until tomorrow? Or the day after? Argggghhhhh. Sales updates are my crack cocaine.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep, still stuck. Well, I won't worry about it-- I'm just going to believe I've sold millions of copies and broke KDP.


----------



## Sara Fawkes (Apr 22, 2012)

On Friday the 31st my sales were stuck for a long time as well, so I think these were the carryovers for that reporting lag, but I've had NOTHING since. Which is silly, given my ranking, so Houston London definitely has a problem....


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I have also been experiencing problems with UK reporting. I know that I have sold books, because several of my UK book pages show me charting. I hope they're able to fix the problem soon. It's hard for me to go a long time without checking my numbers.


----------



## Audrey Finch (May 18, 2012)

Am I glad to see this.  I have sold 1 book this month.....


----------



## mattlynn (Jun 10, 2011)

At Endeavour Press we have nearly 100 books selling well here in the UK. The reporting system froze on Sat afternoon. In fact, the whole of Europe. We can only assume it being fixed. But an update from Amz would be nice.....


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Been consoling myself with working on the latest WIP.

If it's updates you would like, this afternoon I received a reply to the email I sent to KDP (see my post on P1). Brief and to the point:

"I'm sorry for the trouble you had when reviewing your Month-to-date reports. Our technical team is aware of this problem and is working hard to fix it as soon as possible. 

Thanks for your patience while we fix this problem."


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Peter Salisbury said:


> Been consoling myself with working on the latest WIP.
> 
> If it's updates you would like, this afternoon I received a reply to the email I sent to KDP (see my post on P1). Brief and to the point:
> 
> ...


Kind of amazing--almost 3 days with no movement at all on .UK. I don't think the other European sites are working either, though it's hard for me to tell what's normal there, considering my, uh, sales record in .fr .es, et al. (Italy could have a country-wide power outage for weeks and I'd never know.  )

I do keep wondering what's going on though...


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

EC Sheedy said:


> (Italy could have a country-wide power outage for weeks and I'd never know.  )


LOL.

My UK sales are frozen too. Nice to know that it might be all of Europe since I had only one sale in Germany and the rest are BBOS.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Peter Salisbury said:


> Been consoling myself with working on the latest WIP.
> 
> If it's updates you would like, this afternoon I received a reply to the email I sent to KDP (see my post on P1). Brief and to the point:
> 
> ...


I had a similar email. It looks like on a few accounts are affected looking at my email. Not sure that's the case.

I'm sorry for the trouble you had on our website. We're currently experiencing a reporting issue with certain KDP accounts. Our technical team is aware of this problem and is working hard to fix it as soon as possible.

Thanks for your patience while we fix this problem.


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

Ah, well... there's always a silver lining. My returns aren't being reported at .co.uk either!


----------



## Sara Fawkes (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, I haven't had any sales updates since the morning of the 1st, and my story is still ranked #80 in the UK Kindle Store, so I _know_ I've had sales. Three days though, this is a bit much to have no information.  I can't help but wonder if it's a major problem - you'd think we'd get more information after such a delay?


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

This is getting beyond a joke. It's getting on for 72 hours (maybe more - not absolutely sure when it started) without an update or even an acknowledgement that there is a problem. I didn't email them, 'cos I doubted I'd get more than the stock response. 

For a company that prides itself on customer service, this really isn't good enough.

My UK rankings keep fluctuating up and down, so I'm hopeful there will be some sales when it's fixed. Ho hum. Back to the WIP.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

EllenFisher said:


> Yep, still stuck. Well, I won't worry about it-- I'm just going to believe I've sold millions of copies and broke KDP.


I will agree with this theory--best one so far!

I am shocked that no statement has been made. Makes me worry something else might be going wrong as well (not that I can detect anything though)


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I just caved in and wrote to KDP support. You never know, they might add some freebie days to my Select titles if I make a noise.

(My approach to customer support is never to use it for anything, ever, because dealing with cust support at large companies is usually more of a hassle than the problem itself.)


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Simon Haynes said:


> I just caved in and wrote to KDP support. You never know, they might add some freebie days to my Select titles if I make a noise.
> 
> (My approach to customer support is never to use it for anything, ever, because dealing with cust support at large companies is usually more of a hassle than the problem itself.)


Make sure you share your response! I'm dying to know what's going on. LOL, although I feel kinda bad for the Amazon employees. I was working in a bank call center once when all VISA processing went down across half of the US for about three hours. 20,000+ calls in queue.

Here's to hoping they give you more than the automates response!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> Make sure you share your response! I'm dying to know what's going on. LOL, although I feel kinda bad for the Amazon employees. I was working in a bank call center once when all VISA processing went down across half of the US for about three hours. 20,000+ calls in queue.
> 
> Here's to hoping they give you more than the automates response!


I spent the best part of 20 years working in various small businesses, a lot of that time dealing with retail customers. It sure makes me appreciate what it's like on the other end of the phone. As a customer I'm laid back and polite, but sometimes the procedures these big companies have in place seem to be designed to raise blood pressure, increase heart rates and ... well, basically, half the time it seems they're hoping complaining customers drop dead while they're on hold.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Simon Haynes said:


> I spent the best part of 20 years working in various small businesses, a lot of that time dealing with retail customers. It sure makes me appreciate what it's like on the other end of the phone. As a customer I'm laid back and polite, but sometimes the procedures these big companies have in place seem to be designed to raise blood pressure, increase heart rates and ... well, basically, half the time it seems they're hoping complaining customers drop dead while they're on hold.


Yeah, a lot of times they add extra steps so people have less time 'on hold.' But, in the end I think only being put on hold once, with a profuse apology would be better than constantly being let down. No lie, if a call popped up as 'operator' we had to pretend we were operators and transfer them--to our own department--just because they were lower in queue. <--And that's why I have an internetz only policy now.

How good is Amazon usually with customer service for publishing?


----------



## mattlynn (Jun 10, 2011)

Another day with no sales reports. Pretty sure it is the whole of Europe that is out. We were getting decent sales, particularly in Germany - but it all froze on Sat.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> <--And that's why I have an internetz only policy now.


Ten years ago I set up my software business, and I've stuck firmly to 'no phone calls, ever' for the whole time. I can waste 20 mins on a phone call easily, or spend a few minutes going back and forth via email (with weblinks to further help.)


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I have had one US sale reported since September started and nothing anywhere else. Now I sometimes have slumps and don't sell anything for a couple of days, but the timing is unusual and my UK sales are normally better (and clustered around the beginning and end of the month) than my US sales.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Me too. Nothing in the UK this month and I always have something by now. I'm on the boo-hoo bandwagon. But when it's fixed, I'll bask in the sudden spike.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Nothing in the UK or US store since September started. I have NEVER had a day without at least one sale (not a single day since March) and now it's been four days with nothing at all. While things could be slow because of the holiday weekend, I think there's something else going on. I sent support an email.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

I confirm - I had a really great august on UK, and in September, almost nothing. I am relieved that it may be a bug, not a sudden drop in my sales.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## FH (Jul 30, 2012)

its definitely broken.

I started my free promo on GOW Prologue today, it UK charted at 3,900 overall and 12 in the kindle war category yet is showing zero downloads.

The last UK sale that got reported was Saturday morning and nothing since.

Quite annoying, i can see my rank going up in the UK but no idea what numbers are behind it.


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

The weird thing is... despite the freeze at UK, my US sales have started out ever so slightly better in Sept. 

I'm still wondering whether it's something to do with the revamp/restyling of the UK site, and the adding of the app store etc. Makes you wonder if the sales reporting of traditionally published books is affected?


----------



## FH (Jul 30, 2012)

print books is working fine, i got reports the past 2 days of paperback sales.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't check sales normally, but I checked on the first when I woke up, and had 8 sales in the UK.  Whoo hoo!  And then I checked now and I have 8 sales in the UK!

I normally have 10-15 a day.  At the moment, the rankings are actually better than usual.  The reporting is simply still broken.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

According to Author Central, one of my books - a steady seller in the UK - shot up in ranking on September 1st, so I have at least some unreported sales there.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> According to Author Central, one of my books - a steady seller in the UK - shot up in ranking on September 1st, so I have at least some unreported sales there.


Almost 4 days now...

I'm picturing a thousand programmers with their hair standing on end, their eyeballs red and spinning, and a million empty cans of Red Bull littering the floor.


----------



## OJ Connell (Mar 23, 2012)

Based on my rankings, it looks as though my books are finally starting to sell in the UK. Woke up to some pretty awesome rankings. Now if only I could find out how many I've actually sold there...


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

OJ Connell said:


> Based on my rankings, it looks as though my books are finally starting to sell in the UK. Woke up to some pretty awesome rankings. Now if only I could find out how many I've actually sold there...


You've been busy OJ!  Last time I saw your signature there was one book...now there's FIVE! Great covers too...not surprised they're selling.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

It's going to be really cruel if I really haven't sold anything so far this month.


----------



## Isabelking (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh my GOD it's still not working! Seriously? I have to concentrate on writing, rather than obsessively checking my stats? Damn you, Amazon!


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Should feel really great when that ugly tan line is gone and those big numbers are there instead.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm having stiflingly slow updates with .com as well. I know I've sold books because people have told me so, yet sales and rank aren't updating. I think it's payback for the number of times I click refresh!


----------



## OJ Connell (Mar 23, 2012)

GWakeling said:


> You've been busy OJ!  Last time I saw your signature there was one book...now there's FIVE! Great covers too...not surprised they're selling.


Thanks  I've been giving the DWS method a try.

Yeah, my .com numbers seem to be a bit slow too. One of my books is free right now and I just 'sold' a copy. I don't know what's going on, haha.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

GWakeling said:


> I'm having stiflingly slow updates with .com as well. I know I've sold books because people have told me so, yet sales and rank aren't updating. I think it's payback for the number of times I click refresh!


Hmmm...do you think hitting refresh after every post I write is too much?


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> Hmmm...do you think hitting refresh after every post I write is too much?


Isn't that just normal?


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been hitting refresh on KWL just for a change of scenery. That went down about an hour ago so now I'm data-less.


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

Okay, this is getting ridiculous. It wouldn't bother me so much, but I finally started to gain some traction in the UK last month on my other series, and I'm dying to know whether it's continuing into September.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Not enjoying this Lost in Space feeling...


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

Amazon and the beginning of months do not go together well, but I would guess that they'll get their act together soon. 
At least I hope so.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Imagine if Amazon US didn't update for 4 days.  There'd be carnage in the streets.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

::covers ears:: lalalalalala can't hear you lalalalaalala


----------



## OJ Connell (Mar 23, 2012)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Imagine if Amazon US didn't update for 4 days.


 

Don't even suggest such a thing!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

US reporting seemed to have had a lag as well, because I just got several sales at once and that doesn't normally happen.

Nothing for UK or other markets yet and I must have sold something in the UK at least.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> US reporting seemed to have had a lag as well, because I just got several sales at once and that doesn't normally happen.
> 
> Nothing for UK or other markets yet and I must have sold something in the UK at least.


Yep, US lagging badly for me. I had no updates for 12 hours, and I have a couple of perma-free titles up which serve as a canary in a coalmine. If they don't increase over 12 hours, I know KDP is broken.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Now I wanna buy my own book just to see if things update....


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah, so I'm not crazy. It really isn't updating. I thought I was trapped in Groundhog Day. I thought I was trapped in Groundhog Day. I...


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

So is the US broken too?


----------



## OJ Connell (Mar 23, 2012)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> So is the US broken too?


I can't speak for anyone else, but I certainly feel as though my US numbers have been wonky today. I've heard whispers that others have been having issues with their US stats as well.


----------



## Nicole5102 (Mar 12, 2012)

I put my book up on amazon 9/3 and bought a copy to check it out. It only just showed up in my report--about 36 hours later.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> Now I wanna buy my own book just to see if things update....


I'll buy yours if you buy mine ;-)


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

OJ Connell said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I certainly feel as though my US numbers have been wonky today. I've heard whispers that others have been having issues with their US stats as well.


Mine have been trickling through on the US store, but then again that's not unusual for this time of day. (Midday in Perth, who knows what time in the US?)


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

I sent support an email saying I wasn't seeing my numbers move in the UK or US store. They wrote back saying that they were aware that people were having issues with both stores and they were working on fixing the issue. So yeah, problems on both sides.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Sweet...so I've definitely sold like a million copies!


----------



## ML Hamilton (Feb 21, 2011)

dotx said:


> I sent support an email saying I wasn't seeing my numbers move in the UK or US store. They wrote back saying that they were aware that people were having issues with both stores and they were working on fixing the issue. So yeah, problems on both sides.


This is good to know. Thank you!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the update. You've reduced my obsessive refreshing from every few seconds to every few minutes. Hmm, haven't got much writing done today.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

I almost dread coming back to this thread in case I find you all celebrating that the problem's been fixed while my reports still show Saturday's figures.  

On the upside, sales on .com now equal those in the UK - which is a first.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Lyndawrites said:


> I almost dread coming back to this thread in case I find you all celebrating that the problem's been fixed while my reports still show Saturday's figures.
> 
> On the upside, sales on .com now equal those in the UK - which is a first.


Fear not, it's still broken. I just got this e-mail as a response to mine:

Hello Susanne,

We're currently experiencing a reporting issue where the sales information displayed in the Prior Month's Royalties report does not match Month-to-Date sales data. Our engineers are investigating and working to resolve this issue as soon as possible. We will contact you again to confirm once this issue has been resolved.

We're sorry for any inconvenience this has caused, and appreciate your patience and understanding.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Lyndawrites said:


> I almost dread coming back to this thread in case I find you all celebrating that the problem's been fixed while my reports still show Saturday's figures.


Me too 

I've got my highest-ever ranking in the UK right now, and it's killing me not being able to see how many sales that equates to. I'm going to have a bump back down to Earth if it's just another glitch....


----------



## Isabelking (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh, I REAAAAALLY hope that there is a reporting issue in the US as well - but the thing is, I am seeing SOME sales - just about half what I was selling last month.  Whereas in the UK, I have seen no sales updates since the first. 

So I'm afraid my sales are just way, depressingly down.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Susanne OLeary said:


> Fear not, it's still broken. I just got this e-mail as a response to mine:
> 
> Hello Susanne,
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, Susanne. I've checked - and they're right. Which, if my figures are anything to go by, means they have a far bigger problem on their hands than just the lack of sales updates. No wonder it's taking so long to fix. Ah well, better grin and bear it. Grrr!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

My B & N sales totally rock this month.

Amazon, meet dust.

(it would, of course, be awesome if somewhere in the bowels of the system, Amazon sales were awesome as well, but tbh, I don't think there are too many)


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> My B & N sales totally rock this month.
> 
> Amazon, meet dust.
> 
> (it would, of course, be awesome if somewhere in the bowels of the system, Amazon sales were awesome as well, but tbh, I don't think there are too many)


Congrats on the B&N. Is that through Smashwords? If so, what date are your B&N figs up to? Mine were stuck on 16th Aug last time I checked - which was probably 29 minute ago.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Never mind - I just saw they updated the figures to the 31st this afternoon.

PS - Patty, I know you were playing around with my sales reporter program, but a couple of days ago I tweaked it to import Kobo data as well.  There's a new config setting where you can define which ASINS = which Smashwords catalogue numbers = which Kobo ISBNs, so all the titles can be aggregated.

Haven't uploaded the new version yet, just letting you know it's in the pipeline.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Still no movement since the 1st on my UK sales reports. Hopefully the problem will be fixed soon. 
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Isabelking (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah, my B&N sales are better this month, my Amazon sales are down, and my Amazon UK sales have not shown up at all since the 1st, and who knows if what was reported on the 1st even included all sales. 

I feel really sorry for anyone who is not aware of this issue who's miserable because they think their sales just suck.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Isabelking said:


> I feel really sorry for anyone who is not aware of this issue who's miserable because they think their sales just suck.


I've been watching this thread waiting for the announcement that the problem has been fixed, but I would be one of those sad people if I didn't know about it. Maybe we should spread the word?


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

The little units sold thingy is still not any higher.  Is this problem still not solved?


----------



## JSC (Apr 23, 2012)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Goose eggs across the board in the UK here, including the freebie. Maybe if we all keep clicking 'refresh' it will spontaneously correct itself?


Thanks for the heads-up, Gemi.

This makes me feel better.


----------



## JSC (Apr 23, 2012)

Arthur Slade said:


> Ah, so I'm not crazy. It really isn't updating. I thought I was trapped in Groundhog Day. I thought I was trapped in Groundhog Day. I...


----------



## Joebruno999 (Oct 20, 2010)

Same thing for me. Haven't had a UK sales in two days. Used to average 3-4 a day.


----------



## JSC (Apr 23, 2012)

Joebruno999 said:


> Same thing for me. Haven't had a UK sales in two days. Used to average 3-4 a day.


Mine have stopped in the US also.


----------



## RJ Parker - Author &amp; Amazon Top Reviewer (Nov 10, 2011)

The UK represents 20% of my monthly sales which is a lot. I've been in the top 100 indie authors on Amazon for six months in a row and to not have one sale in the UK is not unlikely. There's obviously a reporting issue since the  1st of this month. It would have been nice of Amazon had they made an announcement about this but as usual we have to rely on word of mouth thru Kindleboards.


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

Hopefully the US sales have been under reported as well. This months flat sales have brought me crashing back to earth. I suppose I'll hold off I'm purchasing that gold toilet I've been eyeballing...I suppose we all have to make sacrifices somewhere.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Either the US sales reporting is now also broken, or I'm suffering my worst sales day this year.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Rhynedahll said:


> Either the US sales reporting is now also broken, or I'm suffering my worst sales day this year.


I hope there's some kind of delay. It's really weird that my B&N sales are blowing my Amazon sales out of the water...or maybe not...who knows.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Something definitely seems stalled at Amazon. I suspect they are all playing with the new Fires that will be announced tomorrow instead of working. I sure would be...


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Just found this thread and thank God. I was starting to really wonder if I was suddenly hated in the UK.


----------



## FictionalWriter (Aug 4, 2010)

Ditto. And on top of this Kobo reporting has been down all day. Lucky I'm able to still write under these harrowing conditions.



Rhynedahll said:


> Either the US sales reporting is now also broken, or I'm suffering my worst sales day this year.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Phoebe from Amazon KDP just posted to the KDP customer support forum:

_We're very sorry for the delay in your report numbers updating. *We can assure you this reporting issue does not affect royalties*, and our engineers are working to resolve this as quickly as possible._

Bolding mine. In my earlier post I said I was concerned sales might be slipping through the net.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

romanceauthor said:


> Ditto. And on top of this Kobo reporting has been down all day. Lucky I'm able to still write under these harrowing conditions.


I've had my worst couple of writing days for six weeks. Basically, I discovered I'm Pavlov's dog. I just hope the critter eventually got a bone and went on to become a bestseller.


----------



## FictionalWriter (Aug 4, 2010)

And I'm pretty sure the Create Space reporting is broken too.



Simon Haynes said:


> I've had my worst couple of writing days for six weeks. Basically, I discovered I'm Pavlov's dog. I just hope the critter eventually got a bone and went on to become a bestseller.


LOL!!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Re Createspace - I got a sale there yesterday and another overnight, which is about right for my CS books. It might be broken anyway ... just sharing data.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Simon Haynes said:


> Phoebe from Amazon KDP just posted to the KDP customer support forum:
> 
> _We're very sorry for the delay in your report numbers updating. *We can assure you this reporting issue does not affect royalties*, and our engineers are working to resolve this as quickly as possible._
> 
> Bolding mine. In my earlier post I said I was concerned sales might be slipping through the net.


Thanks for this. Believing is a wonderful thing. May we all be in for a pleasant surprise... *SOON*!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

Sad to see so many of us experiencing the same 'sales' blues regarding the malfunctioning Amazon reporting. Thankful that we all have KB to discuss and support & encourage each other through times like these. Love you all!


----------



## ML Hamilton (Feb 21, 2011)

Simon Haynes said:


> Phoebe from Amazon KDP just posted to the KDP customer support forum:
> 
> _We're very sorry for the delay in your report numbers updating. *We can assure you this reporting issue does not affect royalties*, and our engineers are working to resolve this as quickly as possible._


Simon,

Is this for the US or UK?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey, 4 freebie downloads showed up for me today in the UK.  Still no sales since early on the 1st, though. This is *really* messing with my Excel spreadsheets.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

I actually just had 1 lonely sale reported on my second book today in the uK, which is the first sale I've had there since the 1st. I don't know if that means it's fixed and I really only had one sale, or if it means that somehow one sale slipped through the cracks somewhere to get reported. My US sales do seem low compared to the past couple of weeks, but they aren't nonexistent, so I'm not sure if there's a problem for me there or not. Guess the only thing to do is wait and keep writing.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Ooooh! I had two new sales and fifteen freebies show up in the UK. I do believe they're starting to trickle in!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Re the KDP response, that was for UK.

I just had 3 whole freebies show up for one title, but since that particular book averages about 20 per day in the UK, I won't be happy until I see at least 100. It's currently on 8 free downloads for the whole of September, but contrast that with the ranking: it's #900 overall FREE in the UK right now, and it's been in the top #1000 free for about the past 4 months. That means I have a pretty good idea what the daily freebie downloads should be, and it's not 8 in six days.

My guess? They've restarted counting on UK figures, but haven't begun to add the historical data yet.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> My guess? They've restarted counting on UK figures, but haven't begun to add the historical data yet.


I don't think so, because I just had three more freebie downloads show up, and that book has been off free for a few days now. It would appear to be historical data... just not all of it.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Good point. I'll keep refreshing and let you know. (Quickest way is to click 'unit sales covering' to get last month, then click current month again.)


----------



## Isabelking (Jan 16, 2012)

I just checked and there are 14 new sales recorded for me in Amazon UK. However - normally I sell 30-60 copies a day there...and this month, there were 22 copies recorded on Sept. 1 and then nothing since. So I doubt that represents all of my sales.

Also - either I just had my worst US sales day in month - when I checked this morning, I'd earned about 1/3 what I usually do - or, some US sales are missing. Of course it's possible that my sales have just plummeted this month, it does happen. But I hope not.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I hope they fix the problem and credit us all for our correct number of sales. My UK sales for the month just showed up, and they are completely wrong. I am showing only free downloads, and I know that I sold books this month in the UK. I had a significant sales rank increase over there a few days ago for one of my books, and one of those customers even left a review of the book. I sincerely hope that Amazon makes this right soon.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

I thin some US sales are missing...my book jumped about 150k in ranking...but no sales.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm still seeing my free numbers in the UK climb. I don't think they've finished catching up yet.


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

EllenFisher said:


> I'm still seeing my free numbers in the UK climb. I don't think they've finished catching up yet.


Some free units have popped up, no where near as many as there should be though and no paid sales yet.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Isabelking said:


> Also - either I just had my worst US sales day in month - when I checked this morning, I'd earned about 1/3 what I usually do - or, some US sales are missing. Of course it's possible that my sales have just plummeted this month, it does happen. But I hope not.


Agreed on the US sales - I've been tracking daily figures for several weeks now, and I went from around 12-14 per day in the US to 6, 9, 5, 5, 3 over the past few days. It's entirely possible it's just a slump, but the lack of data for all the other Kindle stores tends to shake your confidence in their count.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

UK sales are showing up for me as well.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Ug, I just had one sale posted in the UK store. 1. 

I hope more will come through tonight...


----------



## Isabelking (Jan 16, 2012)

I really think that more sales will appear. Checking my sales - last month on the morning of August 5 I had 180 UK sales. This month on the evening of Sept. 5 - I have THIRTY SIX UK sales reported so far.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine are still ticking over.

Typical authors, eh? Amazon KDP shows us record one-day sales for our ebooks, and we're _still_ not happy.


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

In the Uk I have some updates, but I show nothing for my free ebook today, so I'm sure it's not done updating.

In the US, I've had a few sales trickle in, but my rankings indicates I should have better. For example my best seller is ranked at 6,279--but only 6 sales for the day--I think I'd need at least twice that for that rank.

But hey, we are seeing some progress.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't forget that ranking is comparative, and I think Amazon is going through a few days of really low sales.


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

Patty Jansen said:


> Don't forget that ranking is comparative, and I think Amazon is going through a few days of really low sales.


Yesterday that book had 31 sales; BUT you are right, sales can be all over the place. I've had my sales suddenly spike for no reason and suddenly fall just as fast--so you never know.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I finally got 1 UK sale and 20 free downloads showing on my reports. That still looks wrong. I don't sell many books yet (I just started self-publishing last month), but there should be more than that.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

My UK sales look relatively right, based on my rankings. It's maybe off by one or two sales, but not much.

Now if only Kobo Writing Life would get their act together, since they're ruining the launch of my German e-book department.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Amazon UK is nowhere near catching up yet. Every time I refresh there are 3-5 more sales & freebies added. Judging by the figures I'd say it's 1/4 of the way there.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

And while they're doing this, it looks like US freebie reporting has frozen


----------



## FictionalWriter (Aug 4, 2010)

Patty Jansen said:


> And while they're doing this, it looks like US freebie reporting has frozen


Yep, this. Sigh. (And let's not talk about Kobo who said they were coming back soon. Someone please define soon for me.)


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

Patty Jansen said:


> And while they're doing this, it looks like US freebie reporting has frozen


The servers can only handle one site at a time. They'll update the US again once the finish with Italy.

Seriously, my sales don't seem to be reporting either.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

And now XinXii is down as well. Honestly, is there any e-book retailer left whose site is working as it's supposed to work?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

How about we all just ignore it and WRITE?

(don't be ridiculous, that's a stupid idea)


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> How about we all just ignore it and WRITE?
> 
> (don't be ridiculous, that's a stupid idea)


I'm in edit mode at the moment, getting a new release ready. Of course, if all the sites are cratering I won't have anywhere TO release it, but you never know, a new player might come along and work out how to set up a reliable ebook site.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

My UK is reporting sales again.


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

ellenoc said:


> My UK is reporting sales again.


More UK sales here too.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

ellenoc said:


> My UK is reporting sales again.


I've had some freeloads start to count in the UK (these from Sept 1-2) and about 4 sales. Tick. Tick. Tick. I think, rather than watch these mushrooms grow, I'll go to bed with visions of sugar plums--wait that's Christmas, and this certainly isn't that. 

Grateful things are finally creaking to a start though.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

yep, trickling through in the UK and DE but US sales seem to have come to a standstill now.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

On the UK KDP figures my fifth novel has outsold the first four by about 5:1, which tells me there's still plenty of data to come through. Usually books 2 and 5 are level, and 3 & 4 sit slightly lower between the two. Right now it's showing 2, 3, 3, 11 on KDP UK  (Amazon US is 13, 8, 6, 9 for the same four titles, which is the more usual distribution, although it's still half the avg figures.)

Logically, you're not going to get a spike in people buying the fifth book in a series, and I've never seen a distribution like that at any time in the past 12 months.

So, all you UK sellers, there should be more on the way.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

I just checked my UK sales and they are less than half the average, even though I had my highest overall rank yesterday (#570 but only 17.4 sales per day - I usually sell between 30-40 per day). Very relieved to come here and see I'm not the only one with less-than-expected sales, so hopefully they are still updating (please please!).



Simon Haynes said:


> Good point. I'll keep refreshing and let you know. (Quickest way is to click 'unit sales covering' to get last month, then click current month again.)


Thanks for the tip - now I can obsess at twice the speed


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh ... more sales trickled through (2) as I typed.

Probably not going to get much writing done today


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Finally some numbers in DE. UK and US are frozen, though.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Corn in Egypt! At last they are coming through. My adult novel sells around 10-15 copies a day in the UK and only a couple on dot com. The latter seems to be reporting OK and the UK ones are beginning to approach the level I'd expect them to be at. It will be interesting to see what the 8a.m. (GMT) bump brings forth.


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

Mine are starting to show up.


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, it's heavenly to start seeing numbers appearing again! And what a relief to see that I'm selling on a par with last month too, perhaps even a little bit better! My greatest fear was that when numbers started filtering in again, I'd discover that the freeze had been masking yet another of those horrible first of the month down elevator dives.

US seems to be slightly up too.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, and Kobo is back up. I sold a short story. (45c, kerching!)


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

sibelhodge said:


> Yep, seems the same for me. UK sales that have come through still don't seem to be right, and US is way below what it normally is.


Was starting to wonder if I was the only one. Rank is dropping despite the fact that sales are frozen. Maybe syncing problems again.


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

According to Author Central, my UK rankings seem to be moving a sale or two but nothing spectacular, more like a subdued trickle.

Reporting is showing some price matching catchup but the rest is a bit like someone yelling "testing, testing, can anyone hear this" into a wonky PA system.

For me sales reporting stopped after Aug 30th, so will have to back-track to last month's sales at some point.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> How about we all just ignore it and WRITE?


NOVEL IDEA.

PUN INTENDED.

Granted, this was a longer than normal bout of non-reporting, but this kind of freeze happens _so_ often, I don't even pay attention anymore.


----------



## Isabelking (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, I will admit I had a fabulous month on Amazon last month - so it's hard to tell what's happening here - but my numbers are REALLY down from what they were this time last month, despite having a new book out.  Depressing. The frustrating thing about selling digital goods - we'll never know if Amazon just lost a bunch of our sales, or if this is just a slower month.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Isabelking said:


> Well, I will admit I had a fabulous month on Amazon last month - so it's hard to tell what's happening here - but my numbers are REALLY down from what they were this time last month, despite having a new book out. Depressing. The frustrating thing about selling digital goods - we'll never know if Amazon just lost a bunch of our sales, or if this is just a slower month.


My numbers are down too  The reports seem to have finished updating, but my sales are lower than normal, despite having 'usual' rankings for the the first four days of September and my best ever yesterday. Either the figures are not completely up-to-date, or sales have been a lot lower all round.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm still waiting for UK to move (hope it does - site says I have at least one sale). Now the US is frozen. I remember back in 2008 and 2009 the reporting system being down for five days. We all howled then, and of course, everyone jumped up and down that their sales were inaccurate. Of course, in traditional publishing we'd find out our book sales every . . . 6 months, if you're lucky and then . . .  

Edward C. Patterson
Spoiled like the rest of us


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

BTW, I noticed that authors reporting sales now in the UK are UK authors. I wonder if the system is rolling out geographically?

ECP


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> The frustrating thing about selling digital goods - we'll never know if Amazon just lost a bunch of our sales, or if this is just a slower month.


And if you were selling paper books through a traditional publisher, you'd never know if the figures were accurate, either. It's not just "digital goods" that can be misreported.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> BTW, I noticed that authors reporting sales now in the UK are UK authors. I wonder if the system is rolling out geographically?
> 
> ECP


I'm in Australia, so possibly not.


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

Simon Haynes said:


> I'm in Australia, so possibly not.


Off topic... I've downloaded the first Hal Spacejock book because it sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## DomEagle (Sep 5, 2012)

My sales have stopped updating as well, even though friends have been notifying me that they've purchased copies of my eBook  I just assumed that it was at a standstill because I've only just published the book and I'm unknown... And it could very well be due to that


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

My sales are finally starting to come in, now. My UK sales still seem off, but my US sales seem better.


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

UK sales are now reporting and Kobo is back up and running. Whew.


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

My UK sales seem low, but honestly I think they are done updating and are probably correct.

My US sales still seem to be updating from last night, but I think they are just about done too--and they do seem to match my rankings and expected sales.

It seems to me that every evening I get a rash of late reported sales and that yesterday (and this morning), this was just taken to the extreme.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

My UK sales are still very low, with a huge difference between the first four books in the series and the fifth. I'll see how it shakes out overnight, but it's still looking odd at the moment.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Simon Haynes said:


> My UK sales are still very low, with a huge difference between the first four books in the series and the fifth. I'll see how it shakes out overnight, but it's still looking odd at the moment.


Yes - my sales figures have moved finally, but my best seller in the UK has no sales at all for this month, which is unprecedented. I don't think it's ever had a day without sales in the UK before. Its rankings have dropped dramatically. My short stories, my slowest seller, has sold four copies this month. All very strange.

Lexi


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I woke up to some new US sales and a DE sale (for a book I haven't even officially launched yet). UK sales already came through for me last night.

Kobo is back, too, and my two new books are already available in the store, though Kobo still lists them as "publishing". 

Still, this means that I can finally officially launch my new German books line.


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

Our UK sales now showing but US ground to a halt


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, a lot of weird stuff going on. I have a book that's been selling copies every single day since it came out in March. It apparently didn't sell a single copy in the US or UK for the first six days of September. I find that really hard to believe.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

None of my sales have updated for the past 10-12 hours, across any Amazon store.  And book five in my series is still 4x the sales of the rest on the UK site.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Reports are currently undergoing scheduled maintenance and should be available again very soon. 


Anybody else getting this now? Is this actually normal? Or are they finally acknowledging a problem?


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> Reports are currently undergoing scheduled maintenance and should be available again very soon.
> 
> Anybody else getting this now? Is this actually normal? Or are they finally acknowledging a problem?


I don't see that.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

dotx said:


> I don't see that.


Huh, maybe it's just me/my area. I see that message all the way across the board.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

No, not getting that. Maybe their 'sorry, it's broken' announcement system is ... broken.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Everything seems to be back to normal on my end.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

My UK sales are down, but not dramatically, and I've had an uptick on my pen name in the UK so I'm not complaining. However, yes, US sales are slower than they were at the end of August. Could just be more of the summer doldrums.


----------



## Courtney Milan (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a book in Germany that jumped in rank from 300 to 140 without registering a sale today, so I think reporting is still slightly borked.

I also changed the price from 1.41 to 0.89, and while it says that the book has published, it hasn't updated the new price on amazon.de--and in the US, it's now giving me a "We're sorry, that's not a functioning URL" error.

I'm so confused. Something's definitely broken.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, that was certainly an update. I think it's right about on par with my August numbers, but we're early into the month yet. The UK is good for 2-300 pounds, and it appears to be on that target or thereabouts.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

BrianKittrell said:


> Wow, that was certainly an update. I think it's right about on par with my August numbers, but we're early into the month yet. The UK is good for 2-300 pounds, and it appears to be on that target or thereabouts.


Mine's been stuck all day - about 15 hours and counting with no UK updates and 1 US update. I think the worst thing is not knowing whether my sales have completely tanked, whether some updates are getting through (delayed by several days), or the whole system has fallen over.


----------



## Milly Reynolds (Jun 19, 2011)

My UK sales are still down to what I would normally expect, looking at my averages over the past few months. I do hope its still Amazon sorting things out, I'd hate to think that everyone in the UK has just stopped reading.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

My sales in both the UK and the US have stopped dead this month, but the rankings aren't going anywhere but up, so I can only presume that the only reason is that they've just. stopped. dead.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Skate said:


> My sales in both the UK and the US have stopped dead this month, but the rankings aren't going anywhere but up, so I can only presume that the only reason is that they've just. stopped. dead.


Curiosity finally got he better of me. Almost 24 hrs ago now I bought my book with my husbands acct, still nothing has shown. So, it seems like there still might be some kind of lag. When other friends mentioned they bought it a week ago or so, the sale showed up in just a couple of hours.

Mock me all you want...the three dollars was worth my curiosity!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't worry, I've done the same thing myself from time to time. If you pick a book of 2.99 or more at least you get 70% back again ;-)


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Simon Haynes said:


> Don't worry, I've done the same thing myself from time to time. If you pick a book of 2.99 or more at least you get 70% back again ;-)


Actually, I get 70% of my husband's money back MWUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My UK sales still haven't shown up for September. There's still issues, I fear.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## cdvsmx5 (May 23, 2012)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> Actually, I get 70% of my husband's money back MWUAHAHAHAHA!


Why not return it?


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> My UK sales still haven't shown up for September. There's still issues, I fear.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I think you're right. Things seem to have slowed to an agonisingly snail-like crawl again. Or maybe readers have just got fed up of my books now...


----------



## PaigeAspen (Jun 5, 2012)

I have one in the US store that jumped in rank from @520,000 to @95,000 yesterday and still no sale reported. Very depressing  

I even considered that maybe it was a review or something new that could have triggered the jump, but there's nothing new...


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

One of my books is in the top 500 free on Amazon UK. It's showing about 8 new downloads for the past 24 hours.


----------



## DomEagle (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm just assuming that nobody's downloading my book, to be honest. Although I do know of several people who've purchased the Kindle version, and the sales figures just aren't matching the amount of my friends who've read it... Unless my friends have magically discovered the plot somehow and that's how they're talking to me about it.


----------



## Debbiek (Aug 7, 2010)

Mine hasn't budged since this morning and I have 45 books.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

My sales appear in clusters. Nothing for a day or two and then suddenly a flurry of sales, then nothing again. I just had a flurry of sorts earlier today.


----------



## Pietro Reviglio (Jul 13, 2012)

I had one of my stories for free yesterday. Ranked among top 30 memoirs and top 5 humor essays both in UK and US but the free promo sales were astonishing low. I'm glad to see that other people are experiencing the same 
Has anyone contacted support and received any official explanation?


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Sales for week ending 8th Sept are up now on KDP.  After nine weeks of my UK sales ranging from $150 to $200, (on top of several months of similar figures), this past week (ending Saturday) just came in at $60.

Does anyone still think the reporting is up to date?


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm still missing some sales that I know happened ( ranking movements ).


----------



## PaigeAspen (Jun 5, 2012)

MrPLD said:


> I'm still missing some sales that I know happened ( ranking movements ).


I had books jump in rank and no sales have shown - since Thursday.


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

I had nothing in the U.K. for days, then had some sales, but it then froze again. U.S. sales are sooo slow...Maple syrup would pour faster than sales are pouring in right now.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I strongly suspect that I'm still missing some sales as well.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Simon Haynes said:


> Sales for week ending 8th Sept are up now on KDP. After nine weeks of my UK sales ranging from $150 to $200, (on top of several months of similar figures), this past week (ending Saturday) just came in at $60.
> 
> Does anyone still think the reporting is up to date?


The 6-week report should be pretty accurate. I'm pretty sure that it will only change if 1) there's a major screw up on Amazon's system's part or 2) some returns happen for books bought in that week (unless they just take it off of the week in which the return occurred).


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

genevieveaclark said:


> Um, have you checked those? My experience has been that they change over time. Not because of rolling weeks; I'm talking day to day. They're not accurate. The only one I know of that doesn't do weird things is the excel report that you get in the middle of the next month, which serves as a basis for royalties. So...


I usually check it about once a week, maybe once every two weeks. It's always *seemed* stable, and I've never noticed a variation from that one and the real monthly spreadsheet that comes out the month after. Lately, I've checked the US one a little more often, but it has stayed the same for a week or two now.

Is there a significant difference in stability between the US and UK ones?


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

BrianKittrell said:


> The 6-week report should be pretty accurate. I'm pretty sure that it will only change if 1) there's a major screw up on Amazon's system's part or 2) some returns happen for books bought in that week (unless they just take it off of the week in which the return occurred).


I'm very lucky where returns are concerned - I usually get 1-3 returns a month tops, on 500-800 sales. It's not the returns making the difference.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

I've stopped keeping the six week stats because they are so volatile. Most ofthe time they are accurate, but whenever Amazon experiences periods of database distress, the six week reports seem to be the first to flip out. In 18 months of stat keeping, I've found that only the monthly reports are truly accurate.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

I must have experienced a breakage of UK sales reportage - because the other day I had a flurry of sales on my short series, and thought ohmigosh... they're taking off...
Sadly, no. I think sales over a few days were packaged into one hit. Because sales have trickled in in their usual manner each day since.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

So, just a catch-up:

One of my UK titles is moving up the rankings fairly quickly (top 7000 now). It sold nothing 2 days ago, 1 yesterday, 3 overnight (up until 4-5 hours ago).

One of my US titles has shifted 4 copies in 24 hrs, but the ranking is heading below 100,000 and still dropping.

My guess is that the sales figures are lagging the rankings by up to 24-48 hours. Or they could be lagging by ten days, or 19 minutes, or maybe the system is just broken.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks to one title barely selling this month for some reason, I noticed that the one spike it had in the middle of a steady ranking drop took 6 days to show up in the totals. Other titles (except in the UK in the beginning of the month) generally don't take more than a number of hours. By the time a sale shows, the rank's already dropping/dropped.



> My guess is that the sales figures are lagging the rankings by up to 24-48 hours. Or they could be lagging by ten days, or 19 minutes, or maybe the system is just broken.


They may be from an alternate reality. The evil, shadow me (or the good one, muhaha) is getting _my_ actual sales.

It hurts my head to look so much, so I mostly don't. If stuff isn't going to show up for days, there's not much point besides seeing how Shadow Shelley sold a week ago.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

You know when you buy a book on Kindle, they email you a confirmation? (Even for freebies)

Some of those emails have been taking 4-5 days to arrive in my inbox. Possibly related.


----------



## ML Hamilton (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm so frustrated with this. I lost two sales today. The sell backs are going through, but I've had no positive sales for three days now on any of my books. I've never had this happen, even in my slowest months. The rankings are going up too. I looked on the Kindle Boards and someone posted that KDP is aware of this and is working on it, but I can't find anything official from them.

Does anyone know anything new?


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

BrianKittrell said:


> The 6-week report should be pretty accurate. I'm pretty sure that it will only change if 1) there's a major screw up on Amazon's system's part or 2) some returns happen for books bought in that week (unless they just take it off of the week in which the return occurred).


Thanks for suggesting this. At least the 6-week report shows that I have 16 sales from Sep 1 to Sep 8, whereas my Month to Date shows 9 sales from Sep 1 to Sept 10: so obviously the latter is short of at least 8 sales (as one sale is from today, from my purchase of my newly launched book): in other words 50% of the sales shown on my 6-week report.

I am assuming that the dates are accurate. That a sale shown as Sept 1 in the 6-week report is indeed a Sept sale and not an August sale.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

According to KDP, I've still sold no copies of my book through Amazon this month.

Well... maybe I haven't, I don't know. Short story collections not being wild sellers in general (I'm still below 100 total sales), I'm used to fallow periods between purchases, but this is becoming pretty unprecedented after a pretty good run throughout August. I'd have expected _one_ by this point in the month, put it that way.


----------



## Andykay (May 10, 2012)

My figures are strange. Two books that were selling roughly a copy every day or two in the US over the previous few months have sold one and two respectively since the start of September. And I've sold a grand total of one copy in the UK so far, but my figures there are usually smallish, 12-15 a month in total.

I'd love to think there's a problem with the reporting, and for US my figures strike me as strange, but the reality is most of us have small samples, there's variance etc in there, and we're probably just selling less =/


----------



## James Snow (Sep 11, 2012)

Andykay said:


> My figures are strange. Two books that were selling roughly a copy every day or two in the US over the previous few months have sold one and two respectively since the start of September. And I've sold a grand total of one copy in the UK so far, but my figures there are usually smallish, 12-15 a month in total.
> 
> I'd love to think there's a problem with the reporting, and for US my figures strike me as strange, but the reality is most of us have small samples, there's variance etc in there, and we're probably just selling less =/


I'm in the same boat. Literally since coming into September my sales have pretty much died altogether. Fingers crossed there are just reporting errors and it's not just me tumbling out of the market before I've even really started


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

The only thing I have to go on are clicks to bitly links in the various places where I promote the book. I've still been getting clicks, but no sales reported.

Ah well, it was about time I wrote another book anyway


----------



## Andykay (May 10, 2012)

James Snow said:


> I'm in the same boat. Literally since coming into September my sales have pretty much died altogether. Fingers crossed there are just reporting errors and it's not just me tumbling out of the market before I've even really started


I suppose some change could have been made with regards to erotica, since the stories I'm talking about are erotica titles under a pen name. It's strange because I was gaining momentum, and doing fine through the months people said there were traditionally slumps, and now it's just died.

Fortunately I'm doing alright on Kobo. I've actually sold more on Kobo this month than Amazon, which shows how badly Amazon has been doing for me.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Funnily enough, I've just had my first ever sale on Kobo.


----------



## James Snow (Sep 11, 2012)

I suppose there will always be slumps and declines in the market. Just have to wait it out and fingers crossed it will pick back up again.


----------



## James Snow (Sep 11, 2012)

Well something must be wrong, just listed a new book on Amazon and Smashwords, in half an hour Smashwords sold 100 copies. I hope it's not just a system error


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats on the 100 sales - hope it's right!

Re UK, I just got a big spike in my figures overnight. Maybe they're catching up?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Simon Haynes said:


> Congrats on the 100 sales - hope it's right!
> 
> Re UK, I just got a big spike in my figures overnight. Maybe they're catching up?


Had two updates today alone. Every time I check, it's either more sales of the same book or sales for additional books. I think I'll quit looking at the US for a while and just have fun with the UK numbers.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm selling about 1.5 more books per day on average in the UK this month. I'd love it to be more than that, but I suspect I'm caught up. 

In other strangeness, I sold about 8 titles, one each of 8 different titles, in Germany around the 3rd of the month. A few days later, 5 of those were returned, so I had 8 titles listed with 5 returns and 3 sales. Today, two of those returns are back in the sales column, so I'm sitting at 3 returns and 5 sales. I don't think I've ever seen returns removed from that column before.


----------



## ML Hamilton (Feb 21, 2011)

Found this posted on KDP Community Site just this morning, 9/11, so they know something is wrong.

Hello, 

We're very sorry for this inconvenience. We've confirmed this error is only affecting the display of information in some sales reports. The tracking of sales has not been affected. 

We'll update this thread: Month-to-date vs Royalties report - fail once the problem has been fixed. We appreciate your patience and understanding in the meantime. 

Regards, 

Kindle Direct Publishing Team 

Message was edited by: kdpadmin Message was edited by: kdpadmin


----------



## James Snow (Sep 11, 2012)

Ahh good to know there is at least an error out there. Fingers crossed for another sales spike!


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

It's either still broken or broken again. Sales coming in to the tune of an average 14 a day since 5th Sept, yet today nothing. Zilch, rien, nada. Please tell me it's gone down again, pleeeeeeeease!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lyndawrites said:


> It's either still broken or broken again. Sales coming in to the tune of an average 14 a day since 5th Sept, yet today nothing. Zilch, rien, nada. Please tell me it's gone down again, pleeeeeeeease!


I'm telling myself that and if you'd like to listen in to the conversation, you're welcome to join me. There's this hole in my head ...


----------



## James Snow (Sep 11, 2012)

Still hoping its broken or else I'm having a really bad month on amazon uk


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I haven't looked yet today, but yesterday I had about 50% more sales than normal there. Yet my rankings didn't reflect that, so it must have been them catching up. Heck, anymore I don't know what _is_ normal. Might as well not get worked up about it and just focus on finishing the next book. I'm sure it'll even out eventually... right?


----------

